# Ray Of Light > The Spiritual Heaven >  Find Out Your Islamic Date OF Birth !

## Omar

Just Click *Here* To Find Out Ur Date of Birth According to Islamic Calender.
Chk This out And Do share it Wid US.

----------


## mahi_ve

6 shawal 1410
>_<

----------


## RAHEN

15th of Muharram...1405...i know ma islamic date of birth... :Smile:

----------


## villies

> 15th of Muharram...1405...i know ma islamic date of birth...


thats grat Rahen.. I will find mine  :Smile:

----------


## Omar

Wow thats Gud

here is Mine 1st Rabi-Ul-Awal OF 1407  :Smile:

----------


## friendlygal786

First of Dhu'l-Qa'dah 1405.....

----------


## ahssas

_ok my islamic date of birth is...

16-RABI||-1409

THANKS 4 SHARING WITH US OMAR..._

----------


## *Saira*

6 Dhu'l-Qa'dah 1398

----------

